

DigitalOcean and All NY2 Droplets Down - heavymark
https://cloud.digitalocean.com/login

======
NoahBuscher
Fuck. All my droplets are NYC2.

 _sobs_

~~~
beigeotter
So sorry! :( We're working hard to resolve this issue now. You can find
updates on our status page:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

~~~
NoahBuscher
It's okay! DWBI.

